# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  النزول في الشعاب والأودية والمبيت فيها

## محمد اليحيى

تذاكرت أنا وأحد الفضلاء من طلبة العلم حول ما نسمعه من التحذير من النزول في الأودية والشعاب وقد توصلنا إلى عدم وجود نص واضح يؤكد ذلك، بل إن النصوص متوافرة في نزول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض الأودية. وإليك بعضاً منها:
1- ما رواه البخاري رقم( 2893 ) ومسلم رقم(343) من حديث أبي هريرة قال عليه الصلاة والسلام" نحن نازلون غدا بخيف بني كنانة المحصب حيث قاسمت قريش على الكفر"قال الزهري والخيف الوادي.
2-  ما رواه البخاري رقم( 2786 ) ومسلم رقم(1888) من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري قال: قيل يا رسول الله أي الناس أفضل ؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "مؤمن يجاهد في سبيل الله بنفسه وماله " . قالوا ثم من ؟ قال " مؤمن في شعب من الشعاب يتقي الله ويدع الناس من شره"
3- ما رواه البخاري رقم(4135) ومسلم رقم (843) من حديث جابر قال غزونا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم... فأدركنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في واد كثير العضاه فنزل تحت شجرة... وتفرق الناس في الوادي.
4- مارواه البخاري رقم(1535) من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنه: عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رؤي وهو في معرس بذي الحليفة ببطن الوادي قيل له إنك ببطحاء مباركة .
5- مارواه أبو داود رقم(2628) وأحمد 4/193 من حديث ثعلبةقال: كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا نزل منزلاً فعسكر، تفرقوا في الشعاب والأودية...
6- مارواه أحمد رقم(16668) من حديث سلمة قال له بريدة: ارتددت عن هجرتك يا سلمة قال معاذ الله إني في إذن من رسول الله إني سمعت النبيى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ابدوا يا أسلم فتنسموا الرياح واسكنوا الشعاب...
7- مارواه أبو داود رقم(189) وأحمد 3/343 في قصة الأنصاري الذي رمي في غزوة ذات الرقاع من حديث جابر قال: وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه قد نزلوا إلى الشعب من الوادي.
وأما مارواه مسلم رقم(1926) من حديث أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذا عرستم فاجتنبوا الطريق فإنها طرق الدواب ومأوى الهوام بالليل" وكذا رواه أحمد والترمذي وابن خزيمة وابن حبان. فلم يشر أحد من الشراح إلى أن المقصود بالطريق هو الوادي. ثم إن الوادي يقطع ولا يسار عليه كما قال تعال:( ولا يقطعون وادياً...)
وقد أشار بعض الفقها إلى النهي عن الصلاة في بطن الوادي ولا أصل لها كما قاله النووي في الروضة 2/278 وأشار إليه ابن حزم في المحلى4/81
ومما وقفت عليه مما يتعلق بالنزول في الوادي ما أشار إليه العلامة ابن عثيمين في الممتع 7/78 عندما علل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في النهي عن النزول في بطن وادي عرنة. قال رحمه الله: والحكمة من ذلك، هل لأنه خارج عرفة، أو لأن السنة ألا ينزل الإنسان في الأودية؟ فيه احتمال أنه من عرفة، لكن النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «ارفعوا عنه» ؛ لأنه وادٍ ولا ينبغي للمسافر أن ينزل في الأودية، ويؤيد هذا أنه لولا أنه منها لم يقل: «ارفعوا عن بطن عرنة» ، ولكان قد عرف أن بطن عرنة خارج عرفة، وينبني على هذا لو أن إنساناً وقف في بطن عرنة ولم يدخل عرفة وخرج كمَّل حجه.
فإن قلنا: إن الوادي منها ولكن أمرنا بأن نرتفع عنه؛ لأنه وادٍ فحجه صحيح، وإن قلنا إنه ليس منها فحجه غير صحيح، وهذا يحتاج إلى تحرير بالغ؛ لأنه مهم ينبني عليه أن الإنسان أدى فريضته، أو لم يؤد فريضته، فتحريره مهم جداً.أ.هـ.
ومما استشكل عليّ ما علق به في نفس الموضع حول قول جابر عندما قال: "حتى أتى بطن الوادي، بطن عرنة، فنزل في بطن الوادي"،قال ابن عثيمين: والظاهر عندي والله أعلم أن نزوله في بطن الوادي؛ لأن بطن الوادي في الغالب يكون رملياً، فيكون فيه لين وسهولة على الناس للجلوس وللصلاة.
 يبقى أن يقال: إن كان هناك ضرر من النزول فيقدر بقدره كاحتمال نزول الأمطار.
هذا ما عندي حول هذه المسألة وأرجو من الأخوة التعقيب عليها.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل هناك أثر فيه النهي عن النوم في بطون الأودية ؟؟* 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=196051

----------


## احمد ابو انس

المبيت والجلوس في بطن الوادي


فتوى رقم : 8707



لفضيلة الشيخ : سليمان بن عبدالله الماجد







س : هل ورد عن النبي - صلى عليه وسلم - أنه نهى عن المبيت أو الجلوس في بطن الوادي ؟.





ج : الحمد لله أما بعد .. لا أعلم دليلا خاصا في الكتاب أوالسنة في النهي عن ذلك ، ولكنه داخل في عمومات النهي عن المكث فيما يتوقع الأذى فيه ؛ كسيل مفاجيء أو أحياء سامة . والله أعلم.

----------

